# Gamers In Florida ???



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

Hello
i am the main gm for our gaming group and we are always looking for new players and potential gm's!
so if you live somewhere around the boon-dock places of citrus, marion, sumter or hernando counties please post a response here...

thanks


----------



## Green Knight (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm just gonna throw out a guess, here, by saying that Ocala is far, FAR away from Miami. Would I be right? 

God, how I HATE Miami...


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 1, 2003)

*Green Knight*

sorry i didnt reply faster
i belive Miami is like 4-5 hours south of me...its been awhile since ive gone that far south and i cant remember exactly how far but it is quiet a long drive...
yeah i know how you feel...it sucks living where i do also as its kinda of out of the way and in a "small town area" of the state but im hopin i'll find someone around looking to play 
dave


----------



## Lalato (Aug 14, 2003)

Jade... I live in Orlando, but I'm pretty sure there is a gaming group with a website in the Ocala/Gainesville area.

Have you tried visiting The Traveling Mage in Gainesville?  Someone might have posted there for a game.

You might also try the yahoo group "florida-gamers".   There are several people there in the Ocala/Gainesville area.  Also, there are several links on the florida-gamers homepage for various gaming groups throughout the state.

Good Luck!!!
--sam


----------



## NeuroZombie (Aug 17, 2003)

Sarasota County here, a bit tpp far for me, I'm afraid  and I need players and/or another gm!


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 17, 2003)

how far is that from citrus county ?  you know...im not sure...what city are you in ?

dave


----------



## Lalato (Aug 17, 2003)

It is about a two-hour drive from Inverness to the city of Sarasota.  If you live further north than Inverness than it will obviously take a bit longer.

If you're going to make that long a drive for a gaming... I would suggest looking for something in the Tampa/St. Pete area.  There are several groups based out of that area.

--sam


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 20, 2003)

i wasnt wanting to drive that far i just wasnt sure where it was in relation to me...but thanks for the information anyways...
maybe i'll get lucky in my neck of the woods  

jade


----------



## Leopold (Aug 20, 2003)

NeuroZombie said:
			
		

> *Sarasota County here, a bit tpp far for me, I'm afraid  and I need players and/or another gm! *





your in sarasota? me too! fancy that..i could use anothe rplayer for me game on sundays....interested drop me a line bd_92@yahoo.com


----------



## michaell (Aug 26, 2003)

I've set up a website for gamers in Jacksonville.  The url is http://www.jaxgamers.com.  I've just put it up and it isn't much yet, but hopefully it'll grow and it could prove helpful to you.


----------

